
ThinkPad X1 Extreme - FunnyLookinHat
https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-x/ThinkPad-X1-Extreme/p/22TP2TXX1E1
======
FunnyLookinHat
I've been waiting to see what Lenovo would produce with Intel's H class mobile
CPUs and I'm pleasantly surprised. The power difference between the U and H
CPUs is significant, and the base specs are on-par with what you would expect
for the CPUs.

I've seen a few people call this their "Macbook Pro Killer", and for anyone
who doesn't like OS X, I think that could be true. I'm excited to load Linux
on one of these and put it to work.

Edit - If I could change any feature, it'd be to remove the dedicated graphics
and just stick with Intel's built-in. Intel® UHD Graphics 630 would give me
better battery life and easier setup on Wayland or X; I doubt I'd miss the GPU
power for most work.

